# Schuhheizung wer hat Erfahrung?



## TedStryker71 (5. November 2008)

Da ich immer unter extrem kalten Füßen leide, tendiere ich zum Kauf einer Schuhheizung, hat jemand Erfahrung welche Systeme gut funktionieren?
habe hier mal zwei Anbieter zur Auswahl die ich gefunden habe:

Mematec: 
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=7;mid=71;ID=489bd618a820e95078e3522dd5e6b064

oder Therm-ic
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...e0d8ba8d9ffe35ccd1a32&section=Schuhe+&+Socken

Sollte jemand Erfahrung damit haben wäre ich für Infos dankbar.

Allgemein sollte der Akku schon mindestens 3 Stunden halten!


----------



## daniel77 (5. November 2008)

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ation-Start?ProductSKU=0011357&BackTo=preview


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (5. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ation-Start?ProductSKU=0011357&BackTo=preview



Laut Anfrage bei einer Filiale ab nächsten Montag in den Läden zu kaufen, falls man sich die Versandkosten sparen möchte.


----------



## franky69 (6. November 2008)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Laut Anfrage bei einer Filiale ab nächsten Montag in den Läden zu kaufen, falls man sich die Versandkosten sparen möchte.



...und wenn man die Versandkosten sparen will, gibt man den Gutschein-Code 305070 ein. Gültig bis 28. Nov.


----------



## wildkater (6. November 2008)

Meint Ihr das haut zum Biken hin?
Fährt schon jemand mit solchen Teilen - hab nämlich auch immer so kalte Füße im Winter und will  nicht 200  für extra Winter-MTB-Schuhe investieren...

Wo steck ich denn überhaupt die Akkus hin


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2008)

Zu den Tchibos gibts seitenweise Freds. 

Die sind schon ganz okay, hab sie jetzt dann den 4. Winter (Akkus mal gewechselt, Sohlen wg. Kabelbruch neu auf Garantie). Wunder darf man sich aber keine erwarten - wenn man Klickies im Winter fährt hilft eigentlich nur ein gut isolierter Schuh, da kann die Heizsohle auch nicht viel machen. 
Aber es hilft den Moment wo die Zehen taub werden hinauszuzögern....Akku macht man an den Überschuhen fest zB. Achso: unbedingt das "Ladegerät" an einer Zeitschaltuhr betreiben, ich hab mit dem Ding meine mehrmals gekocht.


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. November 2008)

Als Erstes würde ich mir an deiner Stelle gescheite Winter-Radsocken kaufen. Empfehlenswert sind die Assos earlyWinter. 
Die Tschibo-Teile sind nicht schlecht und halten auch für ein paar Stunden, wenn nicht gerade die höchste Stufe gewählt wird.


----------



## Specialized2003 (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe die Therm-Ic von Globetrotter und betreibe sie mit je 4 AA-Akkus.
Die Laufzeit von 3 Stunden kommt ungefähr hin. Hängt natürlich von der Leistung der Akkus ab.

Ich habe sie letzten Winter regelmäßig benutzt. Bin allerdings nicht hundertprozentig überzeugt, da ich in meinen Shimano SH-MT 51 Sommerschuhen trotzdem nach ca. 1 Stunde langsam kalte Füße bekomme. In die Bikeschuhe passt die Heizsohle, aber dann keine dicken Strümpfe oder ein zweites paar dünne Strümpfe. Meine Wanderschuhe sind zu eng für die Heizsohlen. Überschuhe mag ich nicht...
Da ich keine so großen Schuhe habe um Heizsohle und dicke Socken unterzubringen und ich kein Bock mehr auf frieren habe, habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen ein paar Shimano SH-MW 02 Winterschuhe für 99  gekauft. Gibt zur Zeit einige Angebote an Winterschuhen...
Wenn du  das Geld nicht ausgeben willst kannst du auch ein paar Thermoüberschuhe nehmen.

Fazit: Die Heizsohlen sind o.k. Es ist deutlich angenehmer als ohne, aber warme Füsse habe ich trotzdem nicht. Für empfindliche Leute wie mich reicht die Heizleistung nicht aus. Wenn du auch mit Sommerschuhen und Cleats fährst, brauchst du wahrscheinlich noch Thermoüberschuhe oder gleich richtige (Bike)Winterschuhe.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## TedStryker71 (6. November 2008)

Hi, erstmal danke für das Feedback. Bin letzten Winter in Sommerschuhen + Überschuhe gefahren und habe eigentlich immer kalte, teils "gefühlt abgefrorene" Füße gehabt. 
Habe mir jetzt zu einen hoffentlich gute Winterschuhe bestellt (Northwave Celsius J GTX) - will aber nix mehr dem Zufall überlassen und an kalten Tagen lieber auch noch Heizsohlen reinlegen. Denn diese Stunde nach dem fahren wenn die Füße wieder zum Leben erwachen sind teils echt höllisch unangenehem gewesen!


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. November 2008)

Zusätzlich kannst du noch Fußbalsam für die Durchblutung benutzen. Das hilft zumindest in der ersten Radelstunde...


----------



## wildkater (6. November 2008)

OK danke für die Tipps...

Also kalkuliere ich wie folgt:

35  Schuhheizung
25  Thermoüberschuhe
20  Winterradsocken
====
80 

dem gegenüber die Winterradschuhe mit 99 ...

*Fazit:* nachdem in meine Sommer-Radschuhe auch keine dicken Socken + Schuhheizung passen, werde ich mich doch mal an den Winterradschuhen orientieren, noch dazu weil die in meiner kleinen Rechnung angesetzten Preise für die Überschuhe und Socken (v. a. die genannten ASSOS) eher Schnäppchen wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (6. November 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Wo steck ich denn überhaupt die Akkus hin



popo?


----------



## wildkater (6. November 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> popo?




Clown gefrühstückt??


----------



## zeitweiser (6. November 2008)

Man darf  von den Sohlen wirklich keine Wunder erwarten.
Im Schuh wird es enger und die Leistung reicht auch nur für ein laues anwärmen.
Von Heizen kann auf jeden Fall keine Rede sein.
Fahre die Tschibo Variante


----------



## Yossarian (6. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257173


----------



## scotty33 (7. November 2008)

Hallo, 

ich kann dir eigentlich nur die von Thermic empfehlen. Hier z.B. ein Link http://www.careshop.de/thermic-m-41.html

Ich hatte vorher welche von Tschibo, Lidl, Sidi usw. muss allerdings sagen, dass ich jetzt weiÃ was das alles fÃ¼r Plunder ist. 
Ich fahre die von Thermic nun seit letztem Winter und habe damit selbst bei Minustemperaturen keine Probleme. Ich bin dazu noch sehr anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r kalte FÃ¼Ãe. Ich fahre mit meinen ganz normalen Sommerschuhen und habe gerade mal SommerÃ¼berzieher Ã¼ber die Schuhe und ganz normale Socken.
Ich habe das Vollpaket genommen fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 200â¬ aber bei einigen Dingen ist es die Investition wirklich wert. Ich habe auch wegen dem Preis stark Ã¼berlegt, aber seid dem ich die Dinger habe kann ich im Winter richtig klasse mein Grundlagentraining nach drauÃen verlegen. Die Dinger kannst du Ã¼ber Fernbedienung steuern aber auch direkt am Akku. 
Wie gesagt, dass war die beste Investition seit dem ich Rad fahre.
Aus meinem Freundeskreis haben sich auch mittlerweile zwei weitere fÃ¼r Thermic entschlossen und bereuen diesen Entschluss nicht. 
Ohne Fernbedienung geht es natÃ¼rlich auch ein klein wenig gÃ¼nstiger. 


GruÃ Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## B.Z. (7. November 2008)

Ich fahre Winterschuhe + Tchibo-Heizelemente. Die Akkus haben rückseitig stabile Federklammern, damit kann man sie z.B. am Schuhschaft befestigen. Auf Stufe 3 halten sie bei mir ca. 2 Stunden. ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfalex (7. November 2008)

Ich selbst kann eigentlich auch nur die Therm-ic Heizungen empfehlen. Hatte vorher auch welche von Tchibo, aber die sind bei weitem nicht so effizient wie die von Therm-ic. Habe meine übrigens auch von www.careshop.de
Was ich mir aber auch noch gleich mit gekauft habe waren Verlängerungskabel, damit ich die Akkus in die Jacke stecken kann. Denn zu Viel Nässe tut den Akkus im Winter bestimmt auch nicht gut. Das war außerdem noch ein Argument für die Therm-ic Akkus, denn ich glaube für billig Einlagen gibt es sowas nicht.

Alex


----------



## Biwo (8. November 2008)

wolfalex schrieb:


> Was ich mir aber auch noch gleich mit gekauft habe waren Verlängerungskabel, damit ich die Akkus in die Jacke stecken kann.
> Alex



Ich habe auch die von Therm-ic, allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.
Bin aber auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Verlängerungskabel kaufen soll, stört das nicht beim Radeln, wenn ichs durch die Hose nach oben verlege?
Evtl. mit Klebeband fixieren? 
Hast du das mit 80cm oder 120cm?


----------



## scotty33 (8. November 2008)

Das mit dem Verlängerungskabel ist eine klasse Idee. War glaub ich das einzige, was ich passend dazu noch nicht hatte. 
Hab ich mir eben erstmal bestellt. Da hatte ich mir bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber besser für die Akkus ist es garantiert. 

Auch wenn ich ihn nicht gerade mag, aber der Winter kann kommen. 


Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## Raze (9. November 2008)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann dir eigentlich nur die von Thermic empfehlen. Hier z.B. ein Link http://www.careshop.de/thermic-m-41.html
> 
> ...



Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was der Unterschied bei den *THERMIC *POWERMAX und SUPERMAX Akkus und Ladegeräten ist. Sind es nur die Adapter für den Einsatz im Ausland, die ich nicht benötige?

Danke für die Information

raze


----------



## wolfalex (9. November 2008)

Also ich würde sagen der Unterschied zwischen dem PowerPack Max+ und dem SuperMax+ liegt einmal in dem weltweiten Ladegerät, welches dem Supermax+ beiliegt und in der Akku Leistung.

Supermax+: 2x275 mA
MAx+: 2x150 mA



> Hast du das mit 80cm oder 120cm?


Ich habe das 80 cm lange Kabel. Es ist für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Bin aber auch nicht so sehr groß. Die Kabel an den Einlagen reichen ja auch schon bis zur Mitte der Wade.


> stört das nicht beim Radeln, wenn ichs durch die Hose nach oben verlege?


Mich stört es nicht, wenn ich es durch die Hose verlege.


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. November 2008)

Danke für die Empfehlungen, denke dann werde ich mir auch die Term-ic holen - das klingt ja nach erprobter Qualität! Was im Hatz die Füße warm hält sollte doch in Köln auch funktionieren!


----------



## Raze (9. November 2008)

wolfalex schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen der Unterschied zwischen dem PowerPack Max+ und dem SuperMax+ liegt einmal in dem weltweiten Ladegerät, welches dem Supermax+ beiliegt und in der Akku Leistung.
> 
> Supermax+: 2x275 mA
> MAx+: 2x150 mA



Hallo,

da ich technisch eine Null bin: Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Hitze, die der Akku maximal in der Sohle entwickeln kann und die Dauer, wie lange er Leistung bringen kann - 

oder nur wie lange es braucht, um ihn zu laden ????

Danke für die Physiknachhilfe

raze


----------



## wolfalex (10. November 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich technisch eine Null bin: Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Hitze, die der Akku maximal in der Sohle entwickeln kann und die Dauer, wie lange er Leistung bringen kann -
> 
> ...



Auswirkungen auf die Wäre der Einlagen hat es nicht. Laut den Angaben bei http://www.careshop.de/thermic-beheizbare-einlagen-c-462_374.html ist der Unterschied in der Heizdauer zu finden. Die Supermax halten in Stufe 1 z.B. 20 Stunden und die Max halten da "nur" 16 Stunden.
Wie es mit dem Aufladen aussieht kann ich dir dabei aber gar nicht genau sagen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es in der Ladedauer große Unterschiede gibt. Ich lade meine immer über Nacht und da ist es mir egal wie lange die brauchen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. November 2008)

Der Penny-Markt hat diese Woche "Fußbodenheizung" für Schuhe, und die zum halben Preis (ca. 20 Euro)


----------



## scotty33 (10. November 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlungen, denke dann werde ich mir auch die Term-ic holen - das klingt ja nach erprobter Qualität! Was im Hatz die Füße warm hält sollte doch in Köln auch funktionieren!



Na die werden dir sicher in Köln reichen. 
Ich bin letzten Winter sehr  oft bei Minustemperaturen gefahren und habe sie glaub ich nur ein einziges Mal auf höchster Stufe stehen gehabt. Hatte ich schon geschrieben mit Sommerschuhen, normalen Socken und normalen Sommerüberziehern.
Es ist einfach absolut klasse im Winter auch 4,5 oder auch 6 Stunden fahren zu können und dabei warme Füße zu haben. 
Da ich bald Geburtstag habe, habe ich mir auch von Thermic die Handschuhe gewünscht. Die hat nen Kumpel auch schon und da ist genau die gleiche Begeisterung wie für die Sohlen. 


Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (13. November 2008)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Vollpaket genommen für über 200 aber bei einigen Dingen ist es die Investition wirklich wert.



Von welchen sprichst Du genau, wenn Du über 200 Euro schreibst?
Dies:
http://www.careshop.de/thermic-sole-perform-beheizbare-einlage-liionpack-p-2790.html

Hat aber keine Fernbedienung.

Oder dies:
http://www.careshop.de/thermic-liionpack-thermicontrol-p-1800.html

Welches keine Sohlen hat. Wobei wir mit Sohlen schon bei knapp 300 Euro liegen...


----------



## scotty33 (14. November 2008)

Das mÃ¼ssten die zweiten sein. Als ich das kpl. Set letzten Winter gekauft hatte, war es grad fÃ¼r 249â¬ im Angebot. Du kannst die aber auch anschreiben, die antworten sehr kompetent. Das Geld sind sie aber wirklich wert, du wirst ja bestimmt noch einige Winter fahren.  
Nen Kumpel hat sich von Careshop letztes Weihnachten zwei Gutscheine schenken lassen, dann wars nicht mehr ganz so viel Kohle. 


GruÃ Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## belphegore (14. November 2008)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Das müssten die zweiten sein. Als ich das kpl. Set letzten Winter gekauft hatte, war es grad für 249 im Angebot.



Ach so, Du hast sie schon ein Jahr. Ne, dann ist klar das die Preise so nicht mehr passen.
Mal schauen, vielleicht bringen sie ja wieder ein Angebot raus...

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Koelpchen (14. November 2008)

Hier gibt es noch eine Variante ohne Akkus:

http://heatpack.de/

Für die Füße habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich hatte mal eine Probepackung Handwärmer. Die waren Klasse.


----------



## Jan Itor (15. November 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Der Penny-Markt hat diese Woche "Fußbodenheizung" für Schuhe, und die zum halben Preis (ca. 20 Euro)



Ich habe sie mal gekauft und werde sie demnächst ausprobieren. Ein Nachteil ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Leistung zu regulieren. Es geht nur on oder off, d.h. man wird wohl häufiger ein und ausschalten müssen. Pro Schuh kommen 4 Akkus/Batterien zum Einsatz, d.h. man kann sich 1 Ah pro Schlappen gönnen, was wiederum für lange Touren von Vorteil sein könnte. Im Gegenzug ist das Gewicht etwas höher und ich hoffe, dass das an den Überschuhen nicht allzu sehr stört. Die ersten Minustemperaturen dürfen jetzt gerne kommen.


----------



## Conyo (19. November 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

mein Freund ist auch extrem verfroren und hat sich dieses Jahr so eine Heizung beim Rose-Versand bestellt (die günstigere) . Er ist wirklich begeistert.
Das erste Mal keine kalten Füße. Dazu gibt es noch Überschuhe für den Akku. 

Grüßle Mia


----------



## Monsterwade (25. November 2008)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ich fahre Winterschuhe + Tchibo-Heizelemente. Die Akkus haben rückseitig stabile Federklammern, damit kann man sie z.B. am Schuhschaft befestigen. Auf Stufe 3 halten sie bei mir ca. 2 Stunden. ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


Danke B.Z.

Das mit der Befestigung sah mir nicht wirklich nach Biken aus,
denn die Tchibo gibt´s jetzt auch in der Schweiz:
http://www.tchibo.ch/is-bin/INTERSH...ayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0011357

Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## MangoAndreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal die Informationen von Therm-ic zusammengesucht. Leider sind die etwas "verteilt" im Internetz:

1) Version PowerPack Supermax+, bei Careshop 170 EUR:
Akkus mit 1900mA und intelligentem Ladegerät (Delta-V-Abschaltung), Ladezeit etwa 4,5 Stunden.
Maximale Heizdauer:
37° - 20 Stunden
45° - 8,5 Stunden
70° - 4 Stunden

2) Version PowerPackMax+, bei Careshop 140 EUR:
Akkus mit 1600mA und "doofem" Ladegerät, Ladezeit 11-13 Stunden.
Maximale Heizdauer:
37° - 16 Stunden
45° - 7,5 Stunden
70° - 2,8 Stunden

3) Version Basix+, bei Careshop 106 EUR:
Für acht AA-Akkus (vier pro Fuß). Akkus und Ladegerät sind nicht dabei.
Die maximale Heizdauer hängt natürlich von den Akkus ab. Wenn man Eneloops mit 2000 mAh nimmt, dürfte man etwas höhere Leistungen als mit dem Supermax+ erreichen, der ja "nur" 1900 mA hat. Außerdem kann man - wenn man wirklich lange unterwegs ist - noch acht Akkus in den Rucksack packen und unterwegs wechseln.


4) Liionpack,  bei Careshop 220 EUR:
Ladezeit: ca. 2 Stunden
Maximale Heizdauer:
37° - 18 Stunden
45° - ? Stunden
70° - 3,5 Stunden

5) ThermiControl & Liionpack, bei Careshop 255 EUR ohne Sohlen, diese kosten 40 EUR extra
Wie 4), aber zusätzlich drahtlose Fernbedienung.

Meine Meinung: 4) und 5) sind überteuert. LiIon ist zwar leichter und etwas kleiner als NiMh, aber bringt bei Kälte wenig Leistung.


Ich werde das Basix+ kaufen, denn ein gutes AA-Ladegerät habe ich schon und selbst wenn ich noch 20 EUR für acht Eneloops draufrechne, ist es mit insgesamt 126 EUR am günstigsten.

Gruß
Andreas



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## TedStryker71 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen, ich habe mir das Lionpack bestellt und am WE zum ersten Mal getestet. Richtig überzeugt hat mich das ganze nicht. Ich hatte zwar bei weitem nicht so kalte Füße wie sonst - aber nach 2h wurde es kühl. Hatte vorher die 2. Stufe 45° an. Die letzte Stunde habe ich dann Stufe 3 mit 70° angemacht, das wurde aber auch nicht wärmer als vorher. Vielleicht hätte ich doch lieber die anderen Akkus nehmen sollen. ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen das die teureren Akkus auch die "besserer" Power haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,



TedStryker71 schrieb:


> ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen das die teureren Akkus auch die "besserer" Power haben.



Die Größe der Akkus bestimmt nur die Laufzeit. Die Heizstufen sind immer gleich.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## scotty33 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ja wie schon mal geschrieben, dass gesamt Paket mit Fernbedienung etc. Ich bin ein Mensch der sehr sehr schnell kalte Füße bekommt, da ich leichte Durchblutungsstörungen habe. Ich fahre mit den Dingern teilweise schon im Herbst. Bevor ich sie aber mal auf volle Leistung stelle, da muss es schon kälter sein als Minus 5°. 
Heut bin ich fast 4 Stunden bei 1° teilweise 0° gefahren. Spezialized Sommerschuhe, ein paar ganz dünne Socken und Neoprenüberschuhe wegen der Nässe. Währe es trocken gewesen hätte ich nur die Sommerüberschuhe genommen. Ich habe die Leistung die die ganze Zeit auf niedrigste Temperatur gelassen und erst so ne halbe Stunde bevor ich zu Hause war habe ich eine Stufe höher gestellt. Das aber auch nur weil ich wie gesagt Mega empfindlich bin. Kalte Füße habe ich bis auf den Hochsommer eigentlich immer. 

Ich habe vorher schon einiges getestet gehabt und mit Thermic absolut keine Probleme.


Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## tommekbe (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir die Schuhheizung von Tchibo gekauft und hatte sie am Wochenende in nem richtigen Härtetest. Ich habe 3 Stunden im Stadion gestanden um ein tierisch langweiliges Fußballspiel zu sehen. Und was soll ich sagen, im Vergleich zu meinen Bekannten hatte ich schön warme Füße und hab nicht gefroren. Ich hatte die Heizung auf 2 gestellt und inclusive Hin- und Rückfahrt waren sie 5 Std. im Einsatz und der Akku war noch nicht leer. 
Ich kann sie also nur empfehlen.


----------



## MangoAndreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

das Problem der Tchibo-Heizung ist, dass die Akkupacks nicht wasserdicht sind. Wie bei anderen auch leuchtet bei meiner Heizung jetzt eine LED ständig - auch wenn die Heizung ausgeschaltet ist. Und dabeu hat es nichtmal geregnet, nur die Fahrbahn war nass.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Dezember 2008)

Tchibo seit 5 Jahren bei jedem Wetter, keine Probleme; wobei es diese Version wahrscheinlich nur in dem jeweiligen Jahr gab. Ggf. unterscheiden sich sogar Chargen innerhalb eines Jahres


----------



## MangoAndreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Schnitzelfreund,



Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Tchibo seit 5 Jahren bei jedem Wetter, keine Probleme; wobei es diese Version wahrscheinlich nur in dem jeweiligen Jahr gab. Ggf. unterscheiden sich sogar Chargen innerhalb eines Jahres



Meine ist von 2001 oder 2002.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_27984 (3. Dezember 2008)

Servus beinand,

also ich hab mir das therm-ic MaxSet gekauft; UVP beim Sport2000 wÃ¤re 139,95 â¬
Hatte in Gorleben mehr als genug Gelegenheit die Heizung zu testen und sie als gut befunden. War zwar auch kein SchnÃ¤ppchen, aber ich hatte im Gegensatz zum Rest 10h warme FÃ¼Ãe  Das war's mir wert!
Die Akkus sind allerdings etwas groÃ geraten, ca 7x7x2,5cm; per Klammer am Schuh anzubringen; hÃ¤tte dabei allerdings einen beinahe verloren... er hing nur noch am Stiefel.
Die Ladezeit betrÃ¤gt in etwa 10h; Laufzeit auf Stufe 1 dann bis 14h, auf 2 noch ca 6h und auf 3 noch 2,5 h. Wobei Therm-ic von stufe 3 im dauerbetrieb klar abrÃ¤t... verbrennungsgefahr!

Gruss
FLO


----------



## Biwo (3. Dezember 2008)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> 3) Version Basix+, bei Careshop 106 EUR:




Die Basix-Version gibt es im Netz auch billiger:

www.sportforster.de für 49,95 EUR
oder
www.sportabteilung.de für 49,90 EUR

Sind aber wohl die Modelle aus dem Vorjahr, aber deswegen mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter 
Ich fahr die Dinger selber -auch mit Eneloops- allerdings erst seit kurzem im Einsatz und deshalb
kann ich noch nich viel drüber sagen.


----------



## mamba64 (3. Januar 2009)

Biwo schrieb:


> Die Basix-Version gibt es im Netz auch billiger:
> 
> www.sportforster.de für 49,95 EUR
> oder
> ...


 
Die Teile gibt's jetzt auch in der Bucht für 49,95 inkl. Versand.
Da kann man ja fast nichts mehr falsch machen.

Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## chris4711 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,

habe auch diese 'Billig' Version basic (oder 'basixx' ? egal...) von therm IC.
Vor Jahren bei Ebay für 40 Euro ersteigert lagen sie sofort in der Ecke trotz einwandfreier Funktion. Das Problem (wohl bei allen 'günstigen' Tschibo ähnlichen 50 Euro Heizungen) sind ganz klar die extrem kälteempfindlichen NiMh Akkus, die man da reinsteckt.
Unter 0 Grad hielten die bei mir noch nicht mal ne Stunde.
Wenn man dann wieder vom radeln heimkommt, 'erwachen' sie zwar wieder > typischer NiMh Effekt 
Außerdem fand ich das Laden der 8 Mignon Akkus immer lästig.
Ich hänge lieber einen 'dicken' Akku ans Gerät u gut.
Daher kann ich nur jedem die (in diesem Fred bereits erwähnte) Version mit Lithium Ionen Batterien empfehlen. Kostet natürlich deutlich mehr...
Ich persönlich habs aber anders gemacht da ich nun mal schon die basix Version hatte > Stecker drangebastelt - Kabel unter der Radbux bis hinten ins Trikot / Jacke. Dort liegt dann der LiIon Akku.

Chris


----------



## mamba64 (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe null Ahnung von Akkus.
Ich habe mir jetzt die therm-ic Basix für 50 EUR bei ebay besorgt, eneloops rein (auch Ni-MH, oder?) und gut ist.
Feuert bei mir auf Stufe 3 etwa 2.5 Stunden und meist reicht eh Stufe 2.

Ich habe schon bein ca. -8 Grad getestet und bin absolut zufrieden...


----------



## chris4711 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte meine NiMh immer kurz vor Tourstart fertig aufgeladen und bin dann los, aber bei unter Null Grad waren die schon nach kurzer Zeit fertig und hatten erst wieder nach dem 'Auftauen' daheim Leistung.
Daher hab ich die Bastellösung mit dem Stecker u. dem LiIon Akku im Trikot gewählt.
Mir war das mit den Akkus auch immer zuviel gefriemel / dafür hab ich ja jetzt gefriemel mit Kabel unter der Radbux 
Diese eneloops sind schon besser als Standart NiMh Batterien.
Haben mehr Power u. kaum Selbstentladung.
Freut mich, dass Du mit denen so gut zurecht kommst.


----------



## Haarddremel (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo *,

ich bin zunächst mit meinem Paar Sommerschuhe + dicken Socken + Uberschuhen gefahren.

War bescheiden, weil die Schuhe Lüftungsöffnungen haben und meine Füße durch die Wintersocken (manchmal auch 1 Paar dünn + 1 Paar wasserdicht) kaum noch in die Schuhe passten 

Nächster Versuch dann mit einem Paar Northwave Celcius J GTX Winterschuhe, 2 Paar Socken, Überschuhe (halten die Winterschuhe schön sauber) und Einmal-Aktivkohle-Zehenwärmer (10 Paar 8,50 Euro).

War auch bescheiden, denn schlauerweise hätte ich die Schuhe nicht nur eine Nummer, sondern gleich 2 Nummern größer kaufen sollen (sie sind doch recht eng geschnitten) 

So und nun habe ich ein Paar Shimano SH-MW80 in Größe 46, ziehe ein paar Socken an, klebe dort noch die Zehenwärmer auf, trage Überschuhe (wegen Sauberkeit) und bin glücklich


----------



## ncl (20. Februar 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand Heizsohlen von www.thermosoles.eu ?
Vom System her fände ich die ganz interessant weil kein extra Akku dranhängt. Von Sidi gibt es glaube ich etwas ähnliches, nur doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Trailhunterer (20. Februar 2009)

Von Thermic gibts sogar, man staune, Verlängerungskabel 80 bzw. 120 cm.
So kann man die Kabel schön innen der Hose verlegen und das Akkupack/Steuerung am oberen Saum unter der Jacke festklipsen.

So ist es auch während der Fahrt möglich, selbst mit dicken Handschuhen die Temeratur zu wählen.

Meine 3300 mh Nimh Akkus halten bei Stufe 3 genau 4,5 Std.
Ebenso sind die Akkus nach knapp 4 Std. geladen.


----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2009)

für 13,90 evtl. eine interessante "Low-Tech"-Lösung > http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3054

Nachteil, man muss den Schuh ausziehen zum "einschalten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (20. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nachteil, man muss den Schuh ausziehen zum "einschalten"



Ach was, das geht doch bestimmt super mit dem großen Zeh. Nur schade daß das schöne Wasserbett-Gefühl wahrscheinlich nicht lange anhält, aber nachdem sich die Salzsuppe erstmal im Schuh ergossen hat, bleiben wenigstens die Cleats garantiert eisfrei... 

MfG Manne


----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2009)

probieren geht da über studieren, jedenfalls besser wie die Tchibo Klumpen immer an die Überschuhe zu heften, zumal ich im Winter selten über 3 Stunden fahre (bei Temperaturen wo eine Schuhheizung nötig ist).


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habs mit jetzt nicht durchgelesen und will auch nicht rumspammen aber ich komme bis -10 Grad auch bei 3 Stunden mit guten, dicken Skisocken aus (Falke).

haut mich ruhig (hat ja nichts mit dem Threadthema zu tun) aber ich wollte es mal in den Raum werfen...

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Baumarkt-Radler (7. Januar 2010)

Meine Erfahrungen zu den Thermosoles:

Direkt bei www.thermosoles.eu fÃ¼r 99 Euro bestellt. Nur dort bekommt man sie fÃ¼r den EinfÃ¼hrungspreis. 

Die Sohlen wurden aus der verschweiÃten Folie genommen, neugierig in Augenschein genommen und dann wurde das Handbuch studiert. 

SpÃ¤ter dann folgte der Aufladeprozess. 

Und hier beginnt der insgesamt enttÃ¤uschende Ausflug in die Welt kabelloser Heizsohlen: 


1. Die Steckverbindung LadegerÃ¤t/Stecker und Sohlen/Buchsen wirkte wenig robust auf mich. Die Stecker lieÃen sich zu leicht reinstecken und wieder herausziehen. Bewegte man den Stecker einwenig oder erschÃ¼tterte die Verbindung, flackerte die LadegerÃ¤t-LED unruhig zwischen grÃ¼n und orange hin und her. Dieses PhÃ¤nomen legte sich spÃ¤ter dann merkwÃ¼rdigerweise. 


2. Die maximale Aufladedauer wird bei erstmaligem Laden mit 8 Stunden angegeben. Die Kontrollleuchte am Netzteil wechselte von orange/rot (rot ist es nicht wirklich) auf "GrÃ¼n" schon nach zwei oder drei Stunden. 
Erste Konfusion. Waren die Sohlen schon in Gebrauch? Kann ja nicht sein, sie waren verschweiÃt. Und es sah nicht nach einem 5-Euro-BeutelverschweiÃer aus. 

3. Um eine geringe Abnutzung der Sohlen wÃ¤hrend der Testphase zu erreichen, schaltete ich die Sohlen ein und stellte sie hochkant auf das Fensterbrett. Die FuÃsohlenbereiche lagen wenigstens 6 cm auseinander, so dass sie sich mÃ¶glichst wenig gegenseitig in der Temperatur-Regelung beeinflussten. Aber beide FuÃsohlenbereiche hatten geringstmÃ¶gliche Entfernung zur etwas undichten Fensterrahmen-Verbindung, so dass die eintretende kalte Luft auf kurzem Wege auf die Thermostaten in den Sohlen trifft. ZusÃ¤tzlich wurde immer mal wieder das Fenster geÃ¶ffnet (AuÃentemperatur circa minus 2 Grad) und die Zimmer-Heizung ausgeschaltet. Die Heizung war kalt und gab wÃ¤hrend der Testdauer keine RestwÃ¤rme mehr ab. 

Diesen Test fÃ¼hrte ich mehrere Male durch und beobachtete immer wieder, ob die roten LEDs an den Sohlen noch leuchteten. Nach zwei bis drei Stunden war dann meist kein Leuchten mehr zu sehen und ein Anfassen gab dann schlieÃlich letzte Gewissheit: Der Ofen war aus. 
Wo waren die versprochenen "bis zu 8 Stunden" geblieben? Unter welchen, wohl eher Laborbedingungen gleichenden UmstÃ¤nden, hat man diese Dauer erreicht? Praxisnah ist das jedenfalls nicht. 

4. Im einzigen echten Praxistest erwiesen sich die Sohlen dann endgÃ¼ltig als "nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt empfehlenswerte HeizsohlenlÃ¶sung". 
Ich hatte Sommerschuh-Ã¤hnliches Schuhwerk an, Luft konnte also problemlos zirkulieren. Der FuÃ verlor WÃ¤rme und bekam die KÃ¤lte des Bodens und einstrÃ¶mender Luftmassen auf indirektem Wege mit. In den ersten zwei Stunden nach dem Verlassen der Wohnung merkte ich von der KÃ¤lte durch das Joggen und sich-Bewegen nicht viel. Schlimm wurde es halt erst nach dem AuskÃ¼hlen/sich Beruhigen. 
Irgendwann spÃ¼rte ich dann das Zwiebeln/Brennen und legte die Sohlen dann erwartungsvoll ein. NatÃ¼rlich nicht, ohne mich vergewissert zu haben, dass sie eingeschaltet sind. (was man durch das Aufleuchten der Kontroll-Dioden sieht)
Ich wartete und wartete ... 5 Minuten. 10 Minuten. 20 Minuten. Nach einer halben Stunde konnte ich gerade mal ein Stoppen des Erfrierungsvorganges feststellen. Ich hatte zwar immer noch keine warmen FÃ¼Ãe, aber wenigstens ist es nicht schlimmer geworden. 
Von der erreichten Heizleistung her wÃ¼rde ich sagen, ist diese durch zwei Paar Wintersocken kaum spÃ¼rbar, zudem sind ja noch die dÃ¼nnen Sohlen der Schuhe drunter und die kalten Umgebungstemperaturen (um den Gefrierpunkt) prÃ¤sent. 
Wer sich also den Heizeffekt auf Knopfdruck erhofft, wird bitter enttÃ¤uscht sein. Zudem kann man sich nicht wirklich sicher sein, ob auch tatsÃ¤chlich die maximale Betriebstemperatur von 41Â° erreicht wurde und ob das Heizelement kraft seiner makellosen FunktionstÃ¼chtigkeit diese Temperatur auch schafft. 

Auf die aufgetretenen Ungereimtheiten angesprochen, sagte man mir, man hÃ¤tte die Sohlen im Werk mÃ¶glicherweise schon vorgeladen. Ich solle mich darÃ¼ber nicht wundern, das passiert ab und zu. Ich solle doch Ã¼ber diesen Service froh sein. 
SchÃ¶n und gut, aber dann sollte man den Kunden durch Hinweis im Handbuch Ã¼ber diese MÃ¶glichkeit informieren, damit er nicht denkt, er hÃ¤tte ein fehlerbehaftetes Produkt erworben. 
Des Weiteren sprach ich ihn auf die auf mich wenig robust wirkende Steckverbindung an und wurde mit PlÃ¤doyers Ã¼ber Patente und EU-konforme Vorschriften und MaÃe belehrt. 
Auch hÃ¤tte man durch Verlagerung des Werks nach China die Ausschussrate von 25 auf unter 5 Prozent senken kÃ¶nnen. 
Am Ende des Telefonats hatte ich den Eindruck, der Anbieter dieses Produktes ist zu sehr von den QualitÃ¤ten Ã¼berzeugt, dass es gar nichts bringt, ihn auf die Ungereimtheiten anzusprechen. Erst sehr spÃ¤t schlug er den Umtausch der Sohlen vor. 

Vom Prinzip her ist so eine kabellose Heizsohle natÃ¼rlich etwas wirklich Feines. Kein Kabelsalat und kein wie auch immer geartetes Anbringen von Batterie-Packs mehr. Das Einlegen der Sohlen an sich ist je nach Schuh unterschiedlich schwer zu bewerkstelligen, da man ein Knicken unterlassen sollte. Seltsamerweise sieht das Einlegen der Sohlen im VorfÃ¼hrungsvideo mal wieder so wunderbar easy aus ... Oder es folgt in solchen Videos immer ganz galant der rettende Schnitt ... 

Warum haben die da eigentlich niemanden gezeigt, der sich am Einlegen dieser Sohlen in Thermostiefel versucht? 

Anyways: Mein Fazit: Nur bedingt empfehlenswert. Die Heizleistung reicht nicht aus, um kalte FÃ¼Ãe warm zu machen. Aber man kann sicher in geeignetem Schuhwerk den Erfrierungs- bzw. AbkÃ¼hlungsprozess stoppen oder verlangsamen oder gar die FÃ¼Ãe die ganze Zeit Ã¼ber relativ warm halten. Denkbar fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¤re deshalb eine Kombination aus wirklichen Heizsohlen (KnickplÃ¤ttchen-LÃ¶sung)und einer anschlieÃenden Thermosohlen-Behandlung. 

___________________

Womit ich abschlieÃend noch ein Wort zu den "KnickplÃ¤ttchen-Sohlen" vom Roseversand etwas sagen mÃ¶chte: Auf diese bin ich ebenfalls durch dieses Forum gestoÃen und habe mir ein Paar bestellt. 

Um es kurz zu machen: 13, 90 â¬ sind sie nicht wert. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Laufen mit solchen Sohlen eher unangenehm bis schmerzhaft sein kann und sie auch recht viel Platz im Schuh beanspruchen: 
Die angegebene Heizleistung sowohl vom Hersteller (Produktverpackung) in HÃ¶he von 1, 5 Stunden als auch die Angaben auf der Webseite vom Rose-Versand (1 bis 3 Stunden) sind Ã¼bertrieben und entsprechen reinem Wunschdenken. Nach 15 Minuten waren die Dinger kalt. Damit sind sie in ihrer Heizdauer noch schlechter als gÃ¼nstige HandwÃ¤rmer. Wer die Sohlen nicht gerade in Thermostiefeln einlegt (circa eine halbe Stunde Nutzen bei minus 7 Grad AuÃentemperatur) wird nach 10 Minuten wieder zu einem neuen Paar greifen wollen. Das ist ein sehr seltsames Verhalten, denn bisher dachte ich, dass die Heizdauer direkt etwas mit der in so einem WÃ¤rmer enthaltenen Menge zu tun hÃ¤tte. Und die wirkt auf mich nicht weniger als in einem Standard-HandwÃ¤rmer fÃ¼r ein Euro pro StÃ¼ck. Und selbst dieser liefert noch nach 20 Minuten mehr WÃ¤rme ab, als es "die ausgekochte Pocketheizung" tut. 

Nach zwei Wochen trat aus einer Sohle schon kristallisierendes Salz aus; ich hatte sie wohl zu frÃ¼h belastet und nicht gewartet, bis der Brei sich verfestigt hat. Dabei wirkten sie auf mich anfÃ¤nglich recht stabil; das KnickplÃ¤ttchen ist mit einer Art Plastikring vor versehentlichem Druck von der Seite oder groÃflÃ¤chigem Druck geschÃ¼tzt, damit kein versehentlicher Kristallisationsvorgang ausgelÃ¶st wird. (Ãrgerlich, wenn man mit der Anzahl der Sohlen knapp kalkuliert!)
Aber es kann auch andere GrÃ¼nde haben; bei HandwÃ¤rmern ist mir das auch schon passiert und dort ist das Argument des zu groÃen Press-Drucks eher nachrangig. 

Von der Heizleistung her wirklich das, was man mit "WÃ¤rme" assoziiert, besonders, wenn die Zehen schon angefroren sind. Und sie erstreckt sich halt auch nahezu gleichmÃ¤Ãig Ã¼ber den ganzen FuÃ und nicht nur im Zehenbereich. Zwar dauert der ganze SpaÃ effektiv nur 10 Minuten, aber dafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnen die FÃ¼Ãchen danach wieder fÃ¼r eine halbe Stunde (je nach Schuhwerk!) aufatmen. Immerhin.

Und jetzt wollte ich mir die Thermi-ic Basixx bestellen. Sollte ich das tun?


----------



## Tobsn (8. Januar 2010)

Also dass Batterien vorgeladen sind ist normal.

Hast Du die Dinger jetzt wirklich mal beim Radeln angehabt?
Schafft es die Heizung die Kältebrücke durch Cleats zu unterdrücken.

Ich wurde die Schuhheizung eh sofort am Start anschalten.
Ne Schuhheizung soll den Fuss warm halten, nicht auftauen.
Dann muss die Heizung auch nicht immer auf Vollast laufen und sollte die 3 Stunden für ne normale Schneetour warm halten.

Danke.


----------



## Uphillerer (8. Januar 2010)

mamba64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe null Ahnung von Akkus.
> Ich habe mir jetzt die therm-ic Basix für 50 EUR bei ebay besorgt, eneloops rein (auch Ni-MH, oder?) und gut ist.
> Feuert bei mir auf Stufe 3 etwa 2.5 Stunden und meist reicht eh Stufe 2.
> 
> Ich habe schon bein ca. -8 Grad getestet und bin absolut zufrieden...


 
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, ist das Thermic-Produkt Basix für 50,- absolut zuverlässig und funktionell. Mit den richtigen Akkus hält die Stufe 1 bis zu 8 Stunden. Reicht, um das Blut in Bergstiefeln ordentlich am zirkulieren zu halten.


----------



## alfrako (11. Januar 2010)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hi, erstmal danke für das Feedback. Bin letzten Winter in Sommerschuhen + Überschuhe gefahren und habe eigentlich immer kalte, teils "gefühlt abgefrorene" Füße gehabt.
> Habe mir jetzt zu einen hoffentlich gute Winterschuhe bestellt (Northwave Celsius J GTX) - will aber nix mehr dem Zufall überlassen und an kalten Tagen lieber auch noch Heizsohlen reinlegen. Denn diese Stunde nach dem fahren wenn die Füße wieder zum Leben erwachen sind teils echt höllisch unangenehem gewesen!



wie gehts denn mit den Celsius, hast du die gekauft und ausprobiert?
Ebbe


----------



## Baumarkt-Radler (11. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Also dass Batterien vorgeladen sind ist normal.
> 
> Hast Du die Dinger jetzt wirklich mal beim Radeln angehabt?
> Schafft es die Heizung die Kältebrücke durch Cleats zu unterdrücken.
> ...


 

Hallo, 

auf dem Fahrrad selbst habe ich die Thermosoles noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich suche so eine Schuhheizung auch weniger für's Radeln. 

Wenn du die Schuhheizung schon vor dem Start der Tour anschaltest, wird es für einige Zeit schwierig sein zu unterscheiden, wieviel von deiner empfundenen Fußwärme nun deiner körperlichen Aktivität, verwendeten Socken und Schuhwerk (und wie feucht es da drin ist) zu verdanken und wieviel davon tatsächlich den Thermosohlen zu schulden ist. Da macht man sich sicher öfter einmal etwas vor. 

Zwar hat man auf dem Rad die Windströme um den Schuh herum, holt sich quasi den Windchill-Effekt direkt um das und ins Haus, andererseits ist der Körper auch bei Hochleistungsradeln in Anstrengung und das Blut in größerer Bewegung. Die Wärmeverteilung im Körper ist daher anders als bei weniger anstrengenden Aktivitäten. Du musst das also am besten selbst ausprobieren.

Dass Akkus vorgeladen sind, ist mir neu, und das erwarte ich auch nicht unbedingt. Zumal nicht, wenn man auf der Webseite und im Manual Fettdruck für den Fakt verwendet, die Akkus mind. 8 Stunden bei erstmaligem Laden am Netz zu lassen. 

Übrigens: Die Therm-ic Basix sind heute angekommen ...


----------



## bike010 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir auch die Therm-ic Basic gekauft. 
War gestern im Schwarzwald zwei Stunden bei Schnee und ca. -4-6 Grad unterwegs auf Stufe drei mit klick Pedalen. 
Ergebnis warme Füsse! 
Bin zufrieden. Vorher sind meine Füsse fast abgestorben. 

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarkt-Radler (12. Januar 2010)

Naja . ... naja .... ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die Empfindung kalter Füße oftmals eine sehr subtile Angelegenheit ist? 
Zum Beispiel habe ich oft den Eindruck, dass ich schneller kalte Füße bekomme, wenn ich vor dem Outdoor-Aufenthalt Kaffee trinke. 
Oder wenn man schon zu Hause nicht gerade warme Füße hatte und dann rausfährt. Oder ein anderes, kleines Detail ist im Vergleich zu einem imaginären Gestern hinzugekommen. Beispielsweise hat man vorher was Warmes getrunken, hat mehr Schlaf oder weniger Schlaf hinter sich. Ist 2 Stunden oder 10 Stunden aufgeheizt. 
Es ist mehr oder weniger windig. Das alles und viel mehr sind Faktoren, die bei ansonsten gleichen, anderen wichtigen Faktoren (Verwendung immergleicher Socken, auch in der Anzahl, dieselben Schuhe inklusive demselben "Feuchtigkeitsfaktor innendrin", dieselbe Luftemperatur, dieselben Windstärken etc.) eine Rolle spielen. An manchen Tagen wundere ich mich selbst, warum ich bei im Großen und Ganzen gleichen Bedingungen trotzdem wärmere Füße habe als an anderen Tagen. Das hängt natürlich auch ganz entscheidend von der eigenen körperlichen Aktivität ab. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich zwei Stunden lang keine Probleme mit der Kälte bekomme (auch in Sommerschuhen und ein Paar Socken bei minus 3 Grad), solange ich nicht zur Ruhe komme. 


Aber kommen wir mal zu meinem vorläufigen Fazit, was die Therm-ic Basix betrifft: Leider kann ich nicht ganz in den begeisterten Grund-Tenor der meisten User einstimmen. Die meisten User ziehen sich die Dinger schon zu Beginn der Tour in die Schuhe. Das wird der entscheidende Unterschied sein, warum sie dafür noch ein paar halbwegs wohlige Worte übrig haben. Warm halten oder eine Abkühlung verlangsamen können sie sicher; aber Warm-machen können sie nicht. 
Das war meine Beobachtung, nachdem ich wieder einmal mit angezwiebelten Zehen aus den Thermostiefeln stieg, Socken und Sohlen austauschte und dann nach einigem Hin- und Hergefriemel mit den Flachbandkabeln (kamen fast immer seitlich raus, nicht hinten an der Ferse ..) und den Akkupacks endlich fertig mit dem Versuchsaufbau war. 
Meine Fresse! Das ist schon eine gehörige Umstellung und ein Rückfall in eine Zeit vor unserer Zeit, so schien es mir. Denn in gewisser Weise war ich Thermosoles-verwöhnt, obwohl ich ja mit denen nicht zufrieden war und sie wieder zurückgeschickt habe. 

"Wohin eigentlich mit den Batteriepacks?" die bange Frage nach dem Verbleib der kleinen, klobigen Kästchen. An die Thermostiefel konnte ich sie dank schwer biegbarem Metall-Clip und viel zu dickem Rand der Stiefel nicht dranpappen. Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch die Klettverschluss-Schnallen, die man normalerweise nimmt, um die Hosen vor den Ketten zu schützen, aber auch, um sie als Reflektoren zu nutzen. 

Tja, Stufe drei eingeschaltet und das flirrende Flimmern (über die drei Beleuchtungsmodi wird in der Bedienungsanleitung übrigens geschwiegen) beobachtet. 
Und gewartet, gewartet, gewartet ... und gefroren und gefroren und ... 
Zwischendurch schob sich ein Gedanke störend dazwischen, dass irgendwo an den Beinen ein Kabel nicht so liegt, dass es nicht mehr schmerzhaft wahrnehmbar ist. Auch dieser Mangel an Komfort wurde nach einigem Zippeln und Fummeln beseitigt. 

Ich skippe mal eine ganze Stunde vor: Die Zehen haben aufgehört zu frieren, allerdings bin ich von der Empfindung "wohlig warm" noch weit entfernt. Die Lämpchen flackern immer noch. Die Batterien scheinen noch recht voll zu sein. Sehr gut. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde war dann die Luft raus; die Zink-Kohle-Batterien von KIK waren für dieses Experiment weniger geeignet .. 

Nichtsdestotrotz ärgere ich mich, dass der Wärmeeffekt nach anderthalb Stunden gerade mal knapp oberhalb der Wahrnehmungsschwelle ansiedelbar ist. Und das, obwohl bei Stufe drei angeblich 70 Grad Celsius erreicht werden. 

Und das glaube ich einfach nicht. Ich kann und will diesen Versprechungen nicht mehr Gehör schenken. Überall scheinen sie zu übertreiben oder ihre Messergebnisse absichtlich zu verfälschen oder wie auch immer nur unter kruden Laborbedingungen zu erreichen. Mit der Praxis haben diese Angaben meist nichts zu tun. 
Es geht hier ausnahmsweise mir mal nicht um die Betriebsdauer, sondern die tatsächliche Heizungstemperatur. 
Wären es tatsächlich 70 versprochene Grad an meinen Zehen, würde man das sehr deutlich merken. Aber dadurch, dass diese Temperatur genaugenommen wohl nur für das Heizelement in den Sohlen selbst gilt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass von diesen 70 Grad am Ende vielleicht nur noch 50 Grad übrig bleiben. 
Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich vermute, dass hier ein ähnlicher Effekt zutage tritt, wie man ihn schon aus dem Alltag kennt: 
Der Heizkörper wird auf eine bestimmte Temperatur gebracht. Man setzt sich einmal nur mit einer Hose direkt auf den Heizkörper. Sodann legt man ein Handtuch auf den Heizkörper und setzt sich noch einmal drauf. Frage: Wann empfindet man die die vom Heizkörper abgegebene Wärme am intensivsten? Wenn der Weg, den die Wärme zurücklegen muss und die dabei durchdrungenden Materialien möglichst wenig davon absorbieren. Im typischen Fall hat man zwei Paar Socken an; den kühlenden Schnee um und unter den Schuhen. Die kalte Außentemperatur. Wind. Feuchtigkeit im Innern des Schuhs. Feuchte Socken. Und das Heizelement selbst ist eingebettet in versch. Materialien. Es KANN daher gar nicht mit seinen angeblich 70 Grad und damit voller Power auf die Haut und Zehen wirken. Irgendwo geht immer etwas von der Heizleistung verloren. Was daher noch ankommt, ist eher bescheiden und nicht zum Aufheizen geeignet. Man könnte sich tatsächlich mal die Mühe machen und die Sohlenoberflächentemperatur im Bereich des dreieckigen Heizelementes messen. 
Übrigens: Dass das heizende Element heißer ist, als das, was am Fuß ankommt, habe ich wie gesagt neulich erst durch das aus den Knickplättchen-Sohlen ("Warm-Up") austretende Salz schmerzlich erfahren dürfen ....

Leider mussten die Sohlen der Therm-ic Basix für einen Test im Schuh zurechtgeschnitten werden, was sie praktisch nicht mehr rückgabemöglich macht. Clever eingefädelt ... 
Glücklich diejenigen, welche tatsächlich Schuhgröße 48 haben ... 

Ich wage abschließend die Prognose: Wer mit der gebotenen Heizleistung der Thermic Basix auf Stufe 1 und 2 klarkommt, wird die Thermosoles wahrscheinlich lieben. Und die kosten bei QVC zurzeit nur 76 Euro.


----------



## chris4711 (12. Januar 2010)

... immer so viel Text, wer soll das alles lesen? ...

Ich versuchs kurz zu machen.

Was Du schreibst, war auch mein Problem nachdem ich die Therm-IC Basic damals für meine Frostfüße gekauft hatte u kein gescheites Ladegerät u nur Müll Akkus vorhanden waren.

Aber glaub nicht nur mir sondern auch allen anderen: 
Die Therm-IC (u.ä. von Kaffeeröstern / Supermärkten) sind absolut zu empfehlen u reichen vollkommen aus.

Ich fahre bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad mit einem Paar (wozu mehr?...) Wintersocken + Sommerschuhe inkl. der Schuhheizung / "Cleatheizung" + Überschuhe. Fertig.

Klar, wenn Du nicht mit Überschuhen fahren willst, ist das mit der Befestigung wohl etwas fummelig.
Du schreibst ja selbst, dass das mit den Flachbandkabeln für Dich friemelig ist.
Ich finde, dass es etwas spacig (man könnte auch shice sagen   ) aussieht, aber es stört mich nicht im geringsten weil die Funktion einfach super ist.

Ich fahre die meiste Zeit auf Stufe 2 und fühle mich am wohlsten, wenn ich die Heizung gar nicht wahrnehme.
Wenn die Heizung sich bemerkbar macht, ists mir zu warm u ich schalte auf Stufe 1 zurück.
Stufe 3 ist bei egal welcher Außentemperatur immer zu warm.


----------



## Baumarkt-Radler (18. Januar 2010)

chris4711 schrieb:


> ... Was Du schreibst, war auch mein Problem nachdem ich die Therm-IC Basic damals für meine Frostfüße gekauft hatte u kein gescheites Ladegerät u nur Müll Akkus vorhanden waren.


Was meinst du mit Müll-Akkus? Welche hast du jetzt?



chris4711 schrieb:


> Aber glaub nicht nur mir sondern auch allen anderen:
> Die Therm-IC (u.ä. von Kaffeeröstern / Supermärkten) sind absolut zu empfehlen u reichen vollkommen aus.


 
Das bezweifle ich nicht großartig; meine Experimente beschränkten sich ausschließlich auf das Warm-machen, nicht Warm-halten von Füßen ..





chris4711 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du nicht mit Überschuhen fahren willst, ist das mit der Befestigung wohl etwas fummelig.
> Du schreibst ja selbst, dass das mit den Flachbandkabeln für Dich friemelig ist.
> Ich finde, dass es etwas spacig (man könnte auch shice sagen  ) aussieht, aber es stört mich nicht im geringsten weil die Funktion einfach super ist.


 
Naja, Turban auf und Bart wachsen lassen ... Schon kommst du in kein Flugzeug mehr rein ... 



chris4711 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die meiste Zeit auf Stufe 2 und fühle mich am wohlsten, wenn ich die Heizung gar nicht wahrnehme.
> Wenn die Heizung sich bemerkbar macht, ists mir zu warm u ich schalte auf Stufe 1 zurück.
> Stufe 3 ist bei egal welcher Außentemperatur immer zu warm.


 
Du benutzt die Heizung, obwohl du sie gar nicht brauchst. Bzw. deine Durchblutung muss irgendwie besser sein. 
Gerade etwas so Sperriges wie die Thermic und Konsorten würde ich nicht die ganze Zeit über aushalten wollen (nervt einfach bei fast allem, was man draußen macht, außer vielleicht bei Aktivitäten im Ruhezustand). 

Übrigens: ich habe mir jetzt noch zwei Paar von den WarmUps in XL nachbestellt. 
Interessant ist übrigens, dass die Sohlengröße "L" (large) natürlich kleiner als X-large (44-46) ist ("Large" entspricht 40 bis 43), aber auch deutlich weniger Inhalt und damit Wärmedauer bietet. Steht in keinem Verhältnis zur minimal geringeren Schuhgröße. Die Sohlengrößen bis 43 haben die Macher von WarmUp wohl speziell für Frauenbedürfnisse designed, anders ist das nicht zu erklären.


----------



## chris4711 (19. Januar 2010)

Baumarkt-Radler schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Müll-Akkus? Welche hast du jetzt? .



Ein Li-Ion Akku powert bei mir beide Sohlen (siehe Seite 2 dieses Freds).

Vorher hatte ich Ni-Mh Akkus. Damit kam ich nicht so zurecht. Mein Problem war, dass selbst meine guten Ansmann Akkus in der Kälte relativ zügig schlapp gemacht haben. Wieder zu Hause im Warmen brauchten sie dann etwas Zeit, bis sie dann wieder 'lebendig' wurden.
Jemand anders (siehe ebenfalls Seite 2) hat geschrieben, dass die neueren eneloop / cyclecharge / pre-charge Akkus (gibts wohl tausend Bezeichnungen je nach Hersteller - sind die 'neueren' Ni-Mh Akkus mit sehr geringer Selbstentladung) wohl sehr zu empfehlen sind.
Hätte ich auch damals probiert, wenn meine Therm-Ic's noch nicht verbastelt gewesen wären... ging / geht jetzt nicht mehr.

Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, ist jedes Füßchen anders / mal gut u mal schlecht drauf.
Aber ich möchte klarstellen, dass ich oft Frostfüße habe, wie jeder andere, der dies von sich behauptet (basta  ) .
Daher benutze ich die Dinger schon ab ca. 1 Grad u kälter.

Die Warm ups, die Du jetzt hast, beheizen die nicht fast die gesamte Fußsohle? Wie kommst Du mit denen zurecht oder hast Du noch n Problem wegen der falschen Größe?
Ich hab 'nur' die einfachen thermic basic / classic - also diese "Cleatheizung".
Mich hats schon sehr erstaunt, wie stark die Kälte über die 'Klickies' reinkommt > nur der Bereich der Cleats wird bei diesem basic set beheizt u es funktioniert so gut, dass sich meine Füße angenehm wohlfühlen.


----------



## USB (22. Januar 2010)

Thermic max + & auch -13 Grad mit Sommerschuhen & Überschuhen kein
Problem . Stufe 2 hat da auch gereicht . 

Mit eine meiner besten Kaufentscheidungen 
Gruss


----------



## Trailhunterer (22. Januar 2010)

sorry, wer lässt seine Füsse tiefgefrieren, um sie dann mit den thermics aufzutauen zu können

Vorraussetzung das die Thermics ( basic) optimal funktionieren, sind die Akkus. Sollten logischerweise langehalten und alle 8 auch gleich gut sein. Und, nur dünne socken anziehen.

Beim anziehen gibt es kein gepfriemel. Die Sohlen werden ja nicht jedesmal rein und rausgebaut.

Das optionale Verlängerungskabel ist genial. Damit kann man schön die Akkupacks am Hosenbund oder den Jackentaschen verstauen.

Da ich selbst schnell kalte Füsse bekomme, fahre ich ab 5 Grad+ mit Winterschuhen, Heizung und Überschuhen. Es gibt nichts schöneres, wenns ordentlich kalt ist, und die Füsse angenehem warm sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8november2002 (25. Januar 2010)

Hat schon mal jemand die Heizleistung von einweg Zehenwärmer mit elektrischer Sohlenheizung verglichen? Ich habe das Problem, dass nach 2,5h Fahrt bei leichtem Frost trotz Winterschuhe und Überzieher die Zehen eiskalt werden. Beim ausziehen der Schuhe sind die Heizpads dann auch richtig kalt und werden erst nach 20 Minuten wieder heiß.
MfG Thomas


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Januar 2010)

was sind das für Heizsohlen ??


----------



## 8november2002 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einweg Zehenwärmer 6 Stunden plus selbstklebend von thermopad. Durchschnittstemperatur soll 38 Grad sein. Die kühlen aber total ab weil sie nicht genug heizleistung haben. Nach dem fahren werden sie wieder heiß.


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Januar 2010)

Das ist wie mit einer gescheiten Lampe.

Manchmal ist es einfach besser etwas Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, als ständig sich mit irgendwelchen nervigen Sachen rumzuärgern.

Das hab ich seit jahren alles hinter mir.

Über nacht lade ich die Akkus und dann steig ich in die vorgewärmten Schuhe incl. Sohlenheizung rein.

Bei den aktuellen Akkus halten die Schuhe bei voller Stufe gute 3,5 bis 4 Std.

Da erledigen sich für mich alle sonstigen Bastellösungen egal wie die konstruiert sind


----------



## 8november2002 (26. Januar 2010)

Die einweg Zehenwärmer sind ja nicht gerade günstig auf dauer bei einem Winter wie aktuell. Sie haben nur den Vorteil, dass man weniger arbeit mit Laden und Pflege hat. Mein Problem ist nur, dass sie mir leider nicht genug wärme bringen bei der kälte. Deshalb: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einweg und elektrischen Heizungen sammeln können? Einige berichten ja auch von den elektrischen, dass sie ihnen zu wenig heizleistung haben und genau davor habe ich angst.


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Januar 2010)

Also Pflegen tue ich meine Akkus nicht, und das laden übernimmt das Ladegerät. Habe somit keine arbeit.
Warm sind die Sohlen, oft zu warm, aber lieber so als andersrum.

Egal, ich muss mir zumindest über dieses Thema keine warmen gedanken mehr beim Biken machen


----------



## Blue Thunder (28. Januar 2010)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir auch die Therm-ic Basic gekauft.
> War gestern im Schwarzwald zwei Stunden bei Schnee und ca. -4-6 Grad unterwegs auf Stufe drei mit klick Pedalen.
> ...



Ich werde  meine  wieder umtauschen   Die Dinger wurden einfach nicht wirklich warm. Egal ob mit 2800er Akkus o. Batterien sie wurden nur lau warm, von 70 Grad bei Stufe 3 keine Spur.

Jetzt Kauf ich mir gute Winterschuhe


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Januar 2010)

Hier gibt es auch noch was zum Lesen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245885


----------



## Tman (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo befestigst du denn die Akkus? Am Schuh oder hast du Kabelverlängerungen?




scotty33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann dir eigentlich nur die von Thermic empfehlen. Hier z.B. ein Link http://www.careshop.de/thermic-m-41.html
> 
> ...


----------



## scotty33 (30. Oktober 2012)

ich trage trotz winterschuh noch einen überschuh drüber und hänge sie da dann hinten einfach ein. das sitzt so stramm, die verlierst du nicht mal auf nem trail. ist es richtig nass oder schneematsch, mache ich sie oben an der hose über die verlängerungen fest. zu 90% funzt es aber unten an den überschuhen und ich fahr viel im winter draußen.

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

